# What do Schools expect - going to make a presentation binder, any suggestions?



## Jay Merc (Nov 18, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what type of catalog schools like to see when soliciting quotes from custom tee shirts vendors?

Currently, i'm preparing a binder with our logo/contact info on the cover.

First page will be a letter of recommendation from a Catholic school principal we did a large order for, followed by a page of layout suggestions, a page of font suggestions, pictures of our work, ending with a price list with size/color chart.

how does that sounds? too much/little?


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

That sounds great-
Remember when dealing with schools your going to be waiting for your money- Large orders try to get half down.
Schools are a great way to pay you bills Sep thru May- They will create more word of mouth accounts for you.
Never Miss a deadline and always give them a great deal and they will continue to come back again and again.


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

Do you offer other products other than t-shirts? How about a page showing those products, also?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Binders are nice as long as they look professional. Since you are basically applying for a print job, the appearance should be top notch. 

I wouldn't start the book off with a letter of recommendation. Instead, think about starting off with your designs, and showcasing your work first. 

I think starting off with the letter of recommendation could come off amateurish and weak. 

If you came to a meeting with me, and the first thing I saw on page one was a letter of recommendation, I would think you are inexperienced, and trying to instill confidence in me. 

If you show me your dazzling designs first, and then the letter of recommendation next, I would assume you are more established, confident and proud of your work, and, oh look, another customer thinks so, too. 

Another concern about this letter is do you only have *one* letter of recommendation? Three recommendations or testimonials look better, because having only "one" might make me think it's possible you only have one, so you are hanging on to it like a life preserver. 

Just a thought for you. Realize, you may be up against other printers who may be showcasing their work, because they believe in it, while you may come off as trying to sort of prove your work is good, because someone else said so. 

It's one of those weird "first impression" things that you have to watch out for. Jmo, but if you want to try it out for yourself, maybe make two binders - one the way you suggested, and one highlighting your work first - and see which you like better as you preview them like a potential customer would. 

Good luck to you, whatever you do, I hope the binder turns out really nice.


----------



## nivleik (May 20, 2009)

nice...thanks for the idea..!!


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Our school district has an application in the main district office to be an official vendor for the district. This is where you may need a letter of recommendation. You simply fill out the application and if you are approved you are an official vendor. All orders over a specified dollar amount have to be submitted to all official vendors in that product category for bids. 

The specific bid would be the time to present the notebook (IMHO without any letter of recommendation). Orders that fall below that dollar figure can be ordered directly by the individual schools and teachers, from any source they choose. For those smaller orders marketing has to be directed to the individual schools or teachers.

Example:We were waiting in the school office one day and a person came into the office carrying a few sample embroidered shirts with the school name and logo. The secretary was awed and started calling teachers and administrators. Pretty soon the office was filled with admirers while we stood forgotten for our appointment with the assistant principal. That is how powerful a few donations can be. That go-getter walked away with orders!


----------



## Jay Merc (Nov 18, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Binders are nice as long as they look professional. Since you are basically applying for a print job, the appearance should be top notch.


My thoughts exaclty. In fact, i'm looking at various options with a special cover made.



> I wouldn't start the book off with a letter of recommendation. Instead, think about starting off with your designs, and showcasing your work first.
> 
> I think starting off with the letter of recommendation could come off amateurish and weak.
> 
> ...


I am an amatuer!  i get it though... 



> Another concern about this letter is do you only have *one* letter of recommendation? Three recommendations or testimonials look better, because having only "one" might make me think it's possible you only have one, so you are hanging on to it like a life preserver.


It's a recommendation from GOD!!!! 

Who needs more than that!? 




> Just a thought for you. Realize, you may be up against other printers who may be showcasing their work, because they believe in it, while you may come off as trying to sort of prove your work is good, because someone else said so.
> 
> It's one of those weird "first impression" things that you have to watch out for. Jmo, but if you want to try it out for yourself, maybe make two binders - one the way you suggested, and one highlighting your work first - and see which you like better as you preview them like a potential customer would.


The NYC School market is extremely competitive and many times you can't get past the security desk to get to the main office. One good thing though is that there are a tremendous amount of schools.. EVERYWHERE. Problem is, everyone is a designer or artist, or this or that in NYC which is why I went with a recommendation letter first... everyone has great designs but ask who did a real job for a school and alot start dropping. I do get your point though. All great points.

Great designs and great quality aside, these people need to trust me and I'm hoping a letter on Brooklyn Diocese letterhead signed by a principal should faciliate a bit of trust.

Even better- 2 teaches in this school allowed kids to pick their own sizes and got them totally wrong so out of 275 shirts, 75 were wrong. The principal was livid at the teachers and the walk-a-thon was the next day (tuesday)- i sent someone to get all the right sizes for those 2 classes and did an overnight job for her and had them delivered at 7:30 am the next morning. Hence my panic the other day looking for more JPSS! Thankfully I found a few packs of 11x17 ironall and JPSS that I was able to cut down. i lost sleep that night and had training the next day at my day job! 

She absolutely loved the service- i didnt charge her any overnight (rush) fee's and comp'ed her 20 shirts out of that additional 75 she needed even though it wasnt my fault- just to mitigate the loss a bit for her.

Not only is she recommending me throughout the Brooklyn Diocese, but she is accepting calls from anyone who wants a verbal recommendation!

The shirts came out fantastic- I had someone attend the function and take pictures- waiting for them to email me!



> Good luck to you, whatever you do, I hope the binder turns out really nice.


Thanks


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Jay Merc said:


> It's a recommendation from GOD!!!!


Great post, Joe. Made me think, what a great tag line!! Hehee...

Jay Merc Clothing
_Recommended by God_

I hear what you are saying about NYC. If not in NYC, or another area in an extreme talent pool, I'd still go back to design first. But in your case, yeah, I can see great design going up against great design. It sounds like you know what your challenge is, and how to try to edge out the competition. 

Job well done for the school. Though most Catholic schools seem overall poor, they do always need and buy shirts - so good job impressing the Diocese. When pitching to other Catholic schools, the letter would seem to be even more valuable. 

Best wishes. =)


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

> Great post, Joe. Made me think, what a great tag line!! Hehee...
> 
> Jay Merc Clothing
> _Recommended by God_


Could add, "What would Jesus wear..."
Great tag line...lol


----------



## Jay Merc (Nov 18, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Great post, Joe. Made me think, what a great tag line!! Hehee...


Jay Merc Clothing
_Recommended by God[/quote_

hahahahah! thats awesome! __



> It sounds like you know what your challenge is, and how to try to edge out the competition.


 Dunken Donuts when I walk in the door! 



> Job well done for the school. Though most Catholic schools seem overall poor, they do always need and buy shirts - so good job impressing the Diocese. When pitching to other Catholic schools, the letter would seem to be even more valuable.


They put together a fundraiser where all students had to raise $100 and participate in a "walk-a-thon". After the walk the kids and their families were bus'd to a park. They got the food catered for free and city school buses for free also (the city makes buses available for free to the church when they are not in use- so they picked a day they were not in use! )

Now, you can't have a walk-a-thon and picnic for 300+ people without matching t-shirts! 

They raised over 20K with this walk-a-thon. 

ps: they did the same fundraiser last year so i just looked at the shirts they got then. One color (black)- stock plastisol on white tee showing kids holding a flag. BOOORRRIIINGGG..

We designed a full color transfer with the schools name on it- 2009 Walk-a-Thon, and walked in a few samples. they loved it. dropped a deposit- and have since paid the balance.


----------



## Jay Merc (Nov 18, 2008)

HGE said:


> Could add, "What would Jesus wear..."
> Great tag line...lol


I have a tee that says "What would Jesus Tweet" going on Twitter now. 

I'm also doing a church fair this weekend. Got plastisols from ProworldInc for this!

These are my racks

[media]







[/media]
[media]







[/media]

made a bunch of child tees with this one:

[media]







[/media]


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post, again, and I loved the pics, thanks for sharing, and for the info on where you got the transfers. Looks like Proworld does a great job. One more Q, what was the walkathon supporting?

_I'm telling you, the more I say it, the more I like that tag line! What would Jesus wear is good, too! I quickly read that one and actually read it too fast the first time as "What Jesus Would Wear" and I liked that, too! LOL! Anyway, this thread is fun on a Thursday afternoon. Thanks and have a great day, guys. _


----------



## Jay Merc (Nov 18, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Great post, again, and I loved the pics, thanks for sharing, and for the info on where you got the transfers. Looks like Proworld does a great job. One more Q, what was the walkathon supporting?
> 
> _I'm telling you, the more I say it, the more I like that tag line! What would Jesus wear is good, too! I quickly read that one and actually read it too fast the first time as "What Jesus Would Wear" and I liked that, too! LOL! Anyway, this thread is fun on a Thursday afternoon. Thanks and have a great day, guys. _


Thanks. I believe it had something to do with summer camp. not sure but i'll make the tee's if they need 'em!


----------



## busstees (Mar 16, 2008)

I just finished a 600 piece order for a local elementary school and I think the easiest way to get your foot in any door is by word of mouth or knowing someone. My step father is a teacher there and I basically just gave them a price a little lower than some other local printers and they chose me over them. 

Bottom line for a lot of these schools is price and they will beat you down to the penny. I did 500 for the National Lymphoma and Leukemia Society for next to nothing on the profit side, but I figured it would look good to say I printed for an organization of that size. 

Also, schools do take FOREVER to pay. I've been waiting over a month so if you don't have the funds to put up for $1000's worth of tee's and then wait to get paid I would make sure to let them know up front that you want 50% or so.


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

Jay Merc said:


> I'm also doing a church fair this weekend. Got plastisols from ProworldInc for this!


I like those tees and tote bag you picked out for the church fair. Have you done a lot of church festivals? How do they work out for you?


----------



## Jay Merc (Nov 18, 2008)

Natitown said:


> I like those tees and tote bag you picked out for the church fair. Have you done a lot of church festivals? How do they work out for you?


i only posted a few designs i chose for this fair. There's about 10 in all, plus we designed some of our own that were neighborhood themed. This is my first fair so we'll see how it goes.

I had someone scope out the one they had the first week of April and it was packed. Remarkably, no one had tee's like this so it should be interesting.

I'll be selling my tee's as well as a large selection of books.. from Joel Osteen to James Paterson to Ann Rice novels. Hey, its something to do on a Sunday! 

here is another one:

[media]







[/media]


----------



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

Jay Merc said:


> I have a tee that says "What would Jesus Tweet" going on Twitter now.
> 
> I'm also doing a church fair this weekend. Got plastisols from ProworldInc for this!
> 
> ...


[/media]

great post and very good work!

Did you use JPSS on the tote bag?


----------



## Jay Merc (Nov 18, 2008)

pete219 said:


> great post and very good work!
> 
> Did you use JPSS on the tote bag?


No those are transfers from proworldinc

thanks


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

Good luck and let us kow how it goes!


----------



## EversionClothing (May 21, 2009)

ive done orders for two schools and they pretty much just want a good price with a good quality shirt.

i did 150 shirts for one school and made $400(profit) on the order, they sold them for $15 each and made(profit) $1500 on the order... what school would skip a chance to make $1500 for doing 2% of the work (just selling the merch)?


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

How are the church events?


----------

